
Google, driving the getaway car for online bandits? - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/12/google-driving-the-getaway-car-for-online-bandits.ars
======
bediger
Lame. Quoting an MPAA CEO as a source? Could you possibly find a more biases
source, or one less attached to reality?

